# Cascais Schools - St. John's and St. James'



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello lovely people in Portugal!

I'm hoping someone out there might be able to offer me a review on the International schools in Cascais, St. John's Pre-school and St. James'. 

I've been in touch with St. Dominic's and although we have fallen in love with it, the fees at the very limit of our budget. Saying that, I don't really want to put a price on my kids' happiness, but if St. John's and St. James' are equally as lovely, then I would probably put my 2 children there as the fees are a wee bit lower! 

If anyone has any information, opinions (please feel free to be subjective!!), then please let me know!

Best of love xxx


----------



## country roads (Aug 19, 2019)

Did you ever decide where to put your kids? What was your experience?


----------

